# "come play with me"



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

Im looking for a creepy "come play with me" in a child's voice. I can't find it out on the internet and really want it.


----------



## wonderboy (Jul 22, 2009)

why not just use AUDACITY and make it yourself ?


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a WMA sound file from Pet Sematary where Louis Creed get's a phone call. He thinks it is someone else, but it is his two year old son, Gage, who has been killed.

*(Phone rings)

Louis: Irwin, I told you I can't talk to you right now.

Gage: I'm at Jud's, Daddy. Will you come over and play with me? First I played with Jud. Then Mommy came, and I played with Mommy. We played, Daddy. We had a awful good time. Now I want to play with you.

Louis: What did you do?

(Gage giggles)

Louis: WHAT DID YOU DO?

(More giggling)

*It isn't of extremely good audio quality, but you're welcome to it. I'm having trouble uploading it to my sharing site. If you're interested, send me a personal message, and I can email it to you. I can also edit it so you can have just the part you want.


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

Here's a wave file of "*Come play with us*". These are the twins from "The Shining (1980)".
From the link scroll almost to the bottom of the page:
Duality in The Shining



A shorter sound byte from the same scene. Scroll to the clip named "*Grady's Daughter*":
The Shining Sound Clips



And here's a video clip from the same scene:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmn6FRgYwBQ


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

I have one at home that my sister in law helped me with. She has a very young sounding voice and I played with it in audacity. Send me your email and I'll pass it along.


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Human sounds cd*

I have that on my HUMAN SOUNDS CD.


----------

